# poor kid's 24-105mm problems



## Noobiefied (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am 18 and just about to go to college.

And yes, I took the leap. Dumped all my money that I had earned into a canon body and that "L" (my 24-105mm)

I was happy for a good couple of months until I compared my copy to another which showed me the many problems of mine...

stretchy rubber grip that would elongate while use (focus ring)
super stiff switches that would peel my skin while turning MF to AF (really made me think twice about going to MF!!)
stiff zoom with weird clunks at the ends of the focal range
worst of all, I found out that the focus ring is supposed to glide while you use it, and not make this grinding noise when I used it.

So, I turned it into repair up in NJ and explained everything. 
They seemed to catch my drift and replaced the grip, checked the stuff, lubricated the focus ring (which now glides).

BUT....... Now there is this clicking noise when ever it starts to focus. just a slight touch will start the click,
Reverse the turning direction and within a few mm of rotation, another click will sound. 
When in auto focus, it will click once as it goes in one direction, and if it reverses the sound will come up again.

WTF IS GOING ON WITH MY LENS!? Does anyone know what is going on? Any experience?!
Should I send it in again??? It costs me 17 bucks just to send it in.... which is a lot for me.

I know that some people wills say, "oh kid, just use it, its just a little clicking sound!"
But to me... this is extremely annoying to hear a click when ever I focus.
Every time this thing clicks... I swear... its killing me T_T!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2012)

Call them. Normally, they send you return postage.
Did you buy a new one? Unless you are really expert, buying a used one can end up costing you a lot more than new.


----------



## RC (Aug 18, 2012)

Call Canon back and explain that they failed to fix everything that you had requested. Tell them it needs to be returned to complete the repair and ask them to cover shipping. Canon service has been excellent for me. 

Is it still in warranty? If so they will email you a prepaid label--at least they've done that for me.


----------



## Noobiefied (Aug 18, 2012)

OH! O_O they do that?!
yes it was brand new... but I guess it was in stock for too long that lubricant dried up or something.
(just a theory to make my self feel better)

When I first called them about my first return, they told me I had to pay the way there and they would pay the way back...

Thanks guys! Ill call them up tomorrow and get this label!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2012)

Noobiefied said:


> OH! O_O they do that?!
> yes it was brand new... but I guess it was in stock for too long that lubricant dried up or something.
> (just a theory to make my self feel better)
> 
> ...


 
If you used Amex to buy it, they extend the warranty by a year, as well as covering damage, loss, etc.


----------



## Noobiefied (Aug 18, 2012)

OH HO!!!!!!!!
Update on my lens... that clicking noise is now gone!!!!
I left it on the bed for awhile after I got upset.
And now... its silent the way it is supposed to be!!

I hope it was just lube or something that hadn't set in or something that was pushing or idk....
sigh...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2012)

Noobiefied said:


> OH HO!!!!!!!!
> Update on my lens... that clicking noise is now gone!!!!
> I left it on the bed for awhile after I got upset.
> And now... its silent the way it is supposed to be!!
> ...


I'm glad its gone, but its pretty suspicious, a intermittent issue can be nasty to isolate, even for a repair depot. It might have some damage from return shipping to you.
Take it out and give it a good 1000 photo workout while you can still have Canon repair send you a return label.


----------



## Noobiefied (Aug 19, 2012)

1000 photo workout, I have never thought about that!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Menace (Aug 21, 2012)

Agreed, give it a good work over and make sure you are satisfied with it, otherwise contact Canon.


----------

